# Video I just love haha (non GSD)



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

I wonder how long it took to train this beautiful dog: )






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pjvie (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh. Absolutely incredible!!!!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow. I just don't know what else to say.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

That is cool!!!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

About five years.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool video but you need a special kind of dog to be that attentive.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Pretty cool routine. Great dog!

It is pretty cool how they train these routines. They use as few visible cues as possible, and normally back chain big chunks of the routine to avoid a bunch of obvious commands. 

David Winners


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Super cool! She can dance with me anytime ! The lady to! Lol Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

